# Fishing sucks



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I knew the fishing was gonna be bad before I went, because of the full moon. Got down to the beach Saturday and there wasn't a single mullet in the surf, so ran down the the cut to find bait. Only thing I could catch in the cast net were little finger mullet, but caught a bunch of croaker, whiting, and sand trout on dead shrimp until the stupid dolphin scared everything off. Went back to the surf and threw a couple rods out, but only caught little pup sharks and gafftop one after another. Got tired of that and drove to the other end of the island past the San Bernard river to look around. Talked to everyone who was fishing along the way and no one had caught anything.
Went back Sunday and there was mullet everywhere, filled my 54 quart ice chest up in about 10 casts. Set the rods out and it started raining, then it started lightning, so had to get in the truck. It rained almost the whole time we were out. Every time a rod would go off we had to get out of the truck and risk getting struck by lighting just to catch some stupid redfish. Got tired of the rain and lighting after a few hours so we quit.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I knew the fishing was gonna be bad before I went, because of the full moon. Got down to the beach Saturday and there wasn't a single mullet in the surf, so ran down the the cut to find bait. Only thing I could catch in the cast net were little finger mullet, but caught a bunch of croaker, whiting, and sand trout on dead shrimp until the stupid dolphin scared everything off. Went back to the surf and threw a couple rods out, but only caught little pup sharks and gafftop one after another. Got tired of that and drove to the other end of the island past the San Bernard river to look around. Talked to everyone who was fishing along the way and no one had caught anything.
> Went back Sunday and there was mullet everywhere, filled my 54 quart ice chest up in about 10 casts. Set the rods out and it started raining, then it started lightning, so had to get in the truck. It rained almost the whole time we were out. Every time a rod would go off we had to get out of the truck and risk getting struck by lighting just to catch some stupid redfish. Got tired of the rain and lighting after a few hours so we quit.


Rainbows for you!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Rough day!! Somebody had to do it! Love the pics as usual


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hopefully the fishing will be even better this coming weekend, I plan to be on Sargent beach 8/11 - 8/13 if the weather cooperates. Thanks for the report


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*"Stupid Redfish"*

I'd be very happy to have a few of those "stupid redfish" bite my line! Well done!


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum, did you get the bites in first or 2nd gut?


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I know you were addressing sharkchum but I have fished Sargent quite a bit the last 15 years. Generally it is very shallow. Like knee deep in the first gut and hip deep in the second. Think whiting, hardhead and mullet.

It's quite different down at Matagorda where sometimes the first gut will be shoulder deep.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Fish are there... and the day some times make the difference


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Darn the bad luck! 

Where are the killer whales when you need them? Lol


Looks like y'all still had fun.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd be interested too in the gut question above. I learned a lot just from your post. Thanks for sharing. 

Btw, my cast net arrived the other day and will be practicing in the front yard. A few days ago someone asked about "reading the water" for cast net throwing opportunities. Would it be possible to extend your tutorial to include cast netting, if you haven't posted already? 

Love your posts and the enthusiasm you bring with them!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Oneday you'll figure it out....


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Reading the water is looking at the top of the water for signs of mullet swimming, they kind of make a ruffle on top of the water, also look for jumping mullet and you can see flashes of mullet, when they sort of turn on their side, down in the water. Also you can look in the wave tops and see them. So when you look for all these things, you can make an educated guess on where to throw the cast net.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

If the water is really muddy or rough surf its more of just luck, usually in these conditions i look for jumping mullet.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Also, when the tide is going out, you can find them in small cuts, really shallow water on the beach front before you get to the breaking waves. outgoing tide is a good time to catch Mullet for me.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkchum, did you get the bites in first or 2nd gut?


I was fishing in the second gut. In August, because of the high temperatures, there are usually more fish in the 3rd gut, but I'm just to lazy to go that far. Plus there was a strong rip current from the west wind that made going that deep to dangerous. A strong rip current can sweep your feet out from under you and pull you under, resulting in death, or even worse it could cause you to spill your beer, and that's not a risk I'm willing to take just to catch a fish.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Early morning right at daylight and little after, they are really close to the beach front, as the day goes the mullet seem to head out in the second and third gut (cut)into deeper water. If you drive down the beach at night and turn your truck to shine your lights on the water, it will spook the mullet and a bunch of them will jump at the same time. That is a good place to catch them at night. But dont try to catch them with your lights shining out in the water, they are harder to catch, even your flashlight will spook them, try to shine your light on the beach only, not out in the water, youll have better luck.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

jpdarby2 said:


> Hopefully the fishing will be even better this coming weekend, I plan to be on Sargent beach 8/11 - 8/13 if the weather cooperates. Thanks for the report


we will be there this weekend, we should hook up! we are having a shrimp boil at the cabin we are renting saturday night if you want to come.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Lagavulin62 said:


> I'd be interested too in the gut question above. I learned a lot just from your post. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Btw, my cast net arrived the other day and will be practicing in the front yard. A few days ago someone asked about "reading the water" for cast net throwing opportunities. Would it be possible to extend your tutorial to include cast netting, if you haven't posted already?
> 
> Love your posts and the enthusiasm you bring with them!


The easiest way to cast net for mullet is to be able to see them schooling on top and cast on them. Don't cast directly on top of them, but rather slightly in front of the direction they are heading. They will see the net coming and dash forward before it lands on them. By casting slightly in front, you usually catch more. It's kind of like dove hunting, you don't aim at the dove, you aim where the dove is going to be when the pellets get there. With a little practice you will figure it out.
When you can't see the mullet, it gets a little harder. You have to find places that hold mullet. Sometimes they will be on the bottom when its hot. Sometimes I catch them in the cut by letting my net go all the way to the bottom. In the surf I find places with clay that are covered will algae. The mullet feed on the algae, so even if you can't see them, they are there.
Finding mullet to catch for bait is a lot like finding fish to catch. You have to learn their habits, what they eat, what structure they hang around, when are they most active. These things take time to learn, and the only way to learn them is by getting out and doing it.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

we may drop by and drink a beer with you. so your cabin is down the same road as Caney Y realty office?


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Illbethere and Sharkchum. Excellent posts in regards to the mullet/cast netting. Taking note and will be implementing. Thanks. : )


----------



## Poppycorn (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes, much appreciate the information, very helfpul guys!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot fellers! Great info. Will be on surfside beach this weekend.

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------

